# Pillars of Eternity 2: Deadfire releases on April 3, 2018



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 26, 2018)

Chary said:


> The game was initially crowdfunded... *initial goal of $1,100,000.*


Hey Atari, taking notes?


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 26, 2018)

Never even heard of the first game. What is this like?


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Never even heard of the first game. What is this like?


Classic Fallout styled, old school isometric RPG with loads of world building and such.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 26, 2018)

Chary said:


> Classic Fallout styled, old school isometric RPG with loads of world building and such.


Translation: *Good.*


----------



## wurstpistole (Jan 26, 2018)

Chary said:


> Classic Fallout styled, old school isometric RPG with loads of world building and such.


Fallout? More like Baldur's Gate.


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 26, 2018)

$50 is an awful lot of money. No thanks. The game doesn't look very unique.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jan 26, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> $50 is an awful lot of money. No thanks. The game doesn't look very unique.


It is tho, best thing that happened to isometric classic RPG since Baldur's Gate 2.


----------



## nekojosh (Jan 26, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> It is tho, best thing that happened to isometric classic RPG since Baldur's Gate 2.


This!


----------



## isoboy (Jan 26, 2018)

I play all sorts of games from platformers to RPG's and fps like anyone else. I tried getting into Baldur's Gate 1 several times but quit. I tried getting into BG2 a few times but quit. Not because I didn't understand the mechanics of the game but because there was so much to take in. So many spells and things to do. Then I watched this dude on youtube doing a let's play and I realized I had to do what he did - forget about trying to figure things out from the start. Play it 100% like a trial and error game. Figure out things as you play and don't think about doing things the "right way". You don't need to know everything about every single spell, you just need to know the general function it does. Once I got over the scope of it and how much there is to do and how much stuff you can buy in stores and things like that I just let myself experience it bit by bit and had a wonderful time with it. I finished it at around 120 hours but didn't play the expansion. It's a massive RPG and it's got so much going for it that modern games don't. Yes, some aspects are outdated but the game excel at other things. The loot in the game is awesome with unique weapons to find and craft, they don't just drop out of the sky in chests. The isometric graphics totally hold up. The options you have for dialogue is immense. I don't care about story at all in games anymore but I just enjoyed having a lot of choices.

I encourage any RPG fan who heard so much about BG2 to really give it a few hours. Figure out how the stats work (which really isn't hard at all), start the game on easy (I did and after 5-10 hours or something I continued on normal). You get so much good gear after a while that things gets easier. CHEAT - spawn and give everyone in your party speed boots. I -despise- inventory limits in games so I cheated and gave myself like six bags for items but I can't recommend it because the engine shares some of those bags with merchants so if you spawn a bag it'll be full of items - it's belongs to an npc merchant and if you delete the things in it you delete it from the shop as well. I found ways around this but it was a little bit tricky. Those were the two things I gave myself.

It's REALLY not hard figuring out how THAC0 works. Once you understand how it works just start the game on easy and try it and figure things out as you go. There are tons of spells but you DON'T need them all. You should simply use the ones you find fun to use. Approach it that way. The game has a learning curve but once you get past it...you don't need to wait for the next RPG, you can play BG2.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 26, 2018)

For those interested: the first pillar of eternity is part of a humble bundle right now.



Pluupy said:


> $50 is an awful lot of money. No thanks. The game doesn't look very unique.


What do you mean "an awful lot of money"? It's the standard rate for an AAA-title, isn't it? 


The latter is debatable. I honestly can't think of any game that's both pirate- and fantasy-themed (with perhaps a bit of Lovecraftian horror into it), but I'm probably missing a few...


----------



## Chary (Jan 26, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Fallout? More like Baldur's Gate.


Fair point. Fallout came to mind first since when I think of Obsidian/Black Isle, I think of Fallout


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 26, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> What do you mean "an awful lot of money"? It's the standard rate for an AAA-title, isn't it?
> 
> 
> The latter is debatable. I honestly can't think of any game that's both pirate- and fantasy-themed (with perhaps a bit of Lovecraftian horror into it), but I'm probably missing a few...


Obsidian games are worth every single penny. Fallout: New Vegas, Pillars of Eternity, Tyranny, South Park: The Stick of Truth, etc.!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 26, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Obsidian games are worth every single penny. Fallout: New Vegas, Pillars of Eternity, Tyranny, South Park: The Stick of Truth, etc.!


I think you're quoting the wrong person here. I already know their reputation from when they were still Black isle studios.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 26, 2018)

One of the rare games I've backed via any crowdfunding platform but easily worth it all. Obsidian is one of the rare devs I honestly support and know to have succeeded above expectations time and time again


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 26, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> For those interested: the first pillar of eternity is part of a humble bundle right now.
> 
> 
> What do you mean "an awful lot of money"? It's the standard rate for an AAA-title, isn't it?
> ...


A lot of money for that cheap overhead view done by many mass-produced chinese MMOs and having a really generic world besides. That price puts it in competition with some large, detailed games that are more appealing due to not being stuck at a camera angle and thus requiring more effort. Better off buying Elder Scrolls, The Secret World, or Final Fantasy XIV. 

I wouldn't be surprised to see that price drop fast.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 26, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> A lot of money for that cheap overhead view done by many mass-produced chinese MMOs and having a really generic world besides. That price puts it in competition with some large, detailed games that are more appealing due to not being stuck at a camera angle and thus requiring more effort. Better off buying Elder Scrolls, The Secret World, or Final Fantasy XIV.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see that price drop fast.


Okay. So you're hell-bent on games displaying ceilings. It's a preference. And a game without them takes less effort than those with... If all other things were equal. But as far as I've heard, obsidian just did that effort in story telling. Lots and lots of storytelling. :-)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2018)

Day one buy. Been looking forward to this. Really liked the first.


----------



## isoboy (Jan 26, 2018)

I played the first game for ten hours before I quit. I couldn't get into it  Tried twice.


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 26, 2018)

"$50.00 is too much!" Then get a job with a steady income. I remember when certain N64 games were $80. Kids these days..


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 26, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> "$50.00 is too much!" Then get a job with a steady income. I remember when certain N64 games were $80. Kids these days..


Well gee, sorry my job can't pay for every game that comes out. I wish I was rich like you, could throw my money at every shitstain out there, and make unrealistic comparisons to economies that are different than the present economy.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jan 27, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> Well gee, sorry my job can't pay for every game that comes out. I wish I was rich like you, could throw my money at every shitstain out there, and make unrealistic comparisons to economies that are different than the present economy.


If any, inflation should have driven the prices up rather than down. 50$ in 1997 was more than today, let alone 80$.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 27, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> If any, inflation should have driven the prices up rather than down. 50$ in 1997 was more than today, let alone 80$.


That's certainly true (in fact, extra credits just released a video about this very topic...AAA-video games should actually cost about 70 or 80 bucks right now).

However...there's also something to be said about not being able to buy every game on the market. Or be interested in it. I don't share @Pluupy's perception on the isometric perspective, but I'm not going to pay full price for the game either. Not because I can't afford it (I can...with ease), but because the game doesn't entice me enough. I've got others on my wishlist and even in my backlog that fill the same RPG itch. From that perspective, I can somewhat see how it seems like a huge asking price. It's just that it's my perspective (I still think the actual asking price is perfectly fine).


----------

